# Graves - Kidney Donor - Creatinine Levels



## Graves - Kidney (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

Five years ago I was diagnosed with Graves disease that resulted in several years ago undergoing treatment for the thyroid by swallowing radioactive iodine to kill it. Since that time I have taken synthroid to replace the hormones that no longer are produced by my thyroid. This requires continuous monitoring to ensure that I am taking the correct dose.

One year ago I donated a kidney to my brother. When I was in for my 1st anniversary check up on my remaining kidney recently the Drs. noted that my creatinine level had risen since my six month test (I go semi-annually to have my kidney checkups). I am in Canada and they had risen from .93 at the 6 month level to 1.6 at the year date. In the meantime it was also felt that perhaps my synthroid dosage was not replacing my thyroid at the appropriate rate (making me slightly hypothyroid) so the Dr. increased that dosage also.

No changes in lifestyle during this period - eat healthy, exercise daily, low sodium, no alcohol, other drugs or smoking and drink alot of water daily. The only health issue I had since the transplant was a case of skin leukoclastic vasu****is (inflamnation of small blood vessels) on my lower legs and arms noted during my 6 month checkup as it was summer and the Dr. noticed it on my legs. At that time they ruled out that this had affected my remaining kidney.

Has anyone had any experience with hypothyroidism/hyperthyroidism and how it might affect my creatinine levels after downsizing to one kidney?

I go back for further testing in two months on both the kidney and the thyroid to see if this is perhaps why the numbers rose.

I will post this question also on the Graves forum just in case it is not seen here.

Thanks!
Cindy


----------

